# تعلم hysys عن طريق افلام فديو باللغه العربيه



## عثمان الراوي (19 مارس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

لاول مره تعلم الهايسز عن طريق افلام فديو باللغه العربيه

الجزء الاول

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gl1QoWx3EPw

الجزء الثاني

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FadS48Z5qL0

الجزء الثالث
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxO7WXc8y1I

الجزء الرابع
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gqq2DcURD2g

ويمكن تسجيل الفديو من youtube وتحويله الى اي نوع من الافلام بواسطة برنامج 

youtube downloader
الذي يمكن تحميله من الرابط التالي

http://www.4shared.com/file/93716168/23108094/YouTube_Downloader.html?err=no-sess
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gqq2DcURD2g​


----------



## en_shaabi (19 مارس 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية...


----------



## ارهينيوس (19 مارس 2009)

مشكووووووووووورررررررررررر وفى انتظار المزيد


----------



## kema (20 مارس 2009)

*مشكووووووووووورررررررررررر وفى انتظار المزيد*​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (20 مارس 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع الأكثر من رائع وبارك الله فيك وننتظر المزيد من الأبداعات .....
وأرجو أن يفيدكم هذا الموقع أيضا لتعليم البرنامج ولاتنسوني من خالص الدعاء .......
http://hysysadvisor.tk/


----------



## ramzy111 (20 مارس 2009)

*شكرا على الموضوع الأكثر من رائع وبارك الله فيك وننتظر المزيد من الأبداعات .....*


----------



## LIALY (20 مارس 2009)

رااااااااااااااائع جزاك الله الخير و الثواب الجزيل على هذا العمل الراااائع 

تحياااااااااااااااتي


----------



## عادلالراوي (21 مارس 2009)

رحم الله والديك .....


----------



## safa aldin (21 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيك


----------



## qazasq2002 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
أخي الكريم جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك علي هذا المجهود
والله الموفق


----------



## يوحنا رومانس (22 أكتوبر 2009)

ممممششششششششششكككككووووووورررررررررررر


----------



## محمود عبد النعيم (22 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير وزادك من علمه انه هو العليم الخبير


----------



## miss_oxygen (22 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا بصراحة موضوع مهم للمهندس الكيميائي خاصة إن برنامج hysysمهم جدا لدراسة أي بروجكت و وضع عرض لأي بروسس للتأكد من فعاليتها وبسهولة قبل التطبيق

بس عندي استفسار بسيط كيف أنزله بشكل دائم على لابتوبي لأني نزلته قبل مدة من النت و للأسف انحذف فجأة:80:


----------



## الدباح (26 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا
وجزاكم الله خيرا عنا وعن المهندسين العرب المسلمين


----------



## gmannschaft (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله الخير *


----------



## Eng-M-Soleman (20 يناير 2010)

_شكراً جزاك الله خيراً هذا ما كنت أبحث عنه ......................................................... نرجو منك المزيد_


----------



## هشام جيني (22 يناير 2010)

merccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccci


----------



## أشرف محمود ذكى (7 فبراير 2010)

الله يبارك لك على الروابط الرائعة والمعلومات الذهبية​


----------



## samir1958 (25 مارس 2010)

اخي العزيز ممكن رفع الملفات على مواقع اخرى لان الموقع المرفوعة علية حاليا" ممنوع لدينا


----------



## محمد ابوسلمى (10 يوليو 2010)

البموضوع ممتاز لكن اليوتيوب محجوب عندا الا يمكن تنزيلها من اى موقع اخر ولك الاجر


----------



## محمد ابوسلمى (10 يوليو 2010)

الايمكن نقلها اوتنزيلها من غير يوتيوب لانه عندنا محجوب


----------



## safa aldin (13 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا


----------



## يوحنا رومانس (14 أغسطس 2010)

مشششششششششششككككككككككككووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## SAVANA (15 يوليو 2011)

شكرا والف شكرا


----------



## سمير7 (22 يوليو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## ramzi ata (2 ديسمبر 2011)

*بارك الله بيك وسلمت يداك*​


----------

